# كيف الحصول على Six sigma green belt



## عبيدة السقار (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

أرغب في الحصول على Six sigma green belt هل من الممكن أن تجاوبوني على هذه الأسئلة

أين يمكن لي أن أجري الاختبار؟

هل هو متوفر في السعودية؟

ماهي مواعيد الاختبار؟

كم سعر الاختبار؟


----------



## بن مرعي (10 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم 
أعتقد الاختبارات والدوره والحزام الاخضر موجوده في دبي وقيمة الدوره عشرين الف ريال حسب ماسمعت ولا أعتقد أنها متوفره في المملكه هذا ما سمعته . 
لكن بأمكانك الاتصال على المجلس السعودي للجوده والتأكد منهم فهم لهم الدرايه الكامله عن هذا الموضوع وقد قدمو مقدمه عن six sigma كما أن لهم دورات عديدة في مجال الجودة وهذا رقمهم 026336565


----------



## بن مرعي (10 يناير 2009)

وهذا موقع الملجس السعودي للجودة 
http://www.sqc.org.sa/Arabic/Default.aspx


----------



## عبيدة السقار (14 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على المساعدة


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

ممكن تعطوني فكرة مبسطة و موجزة عن الـ Six Sigma ؟

أو روابط عنها ؟

و شكرا


----------



## بن مرعي (28 يناير 2009)

الحزام الاخضر سوف يتم الامتحان فيه في 29 مارس في المجلس السعودي للجوده


----------



## صناعي1 (28 يناير 2009)

هذا الموقع يحتوي كتاب عن الحزام الاسود 
http://sites.google.com/site/library4ieclub/Home/arabic-home/hr


----------



## fraij (13 أبريل 2010)

احبائي ارجو منكم مساعدتي للحصول على كيفية كتابة البحوث والتقارير على شكل بور بوينت ولكم الشكر و الدعاء
م محمد فريج ابو وسيم


----------



## مأمون سائد (12 مارس 2012)

يوجد دورة فى معهد تاجي للتدريب -الرياض بتاريخ 7-4-2012 دورة للحزام الأخضر لسيجما سته وهي معتمدة من معهد انتجرال بأمريكا


----------

